# what is the industry for software engineer???



## bumba

A18. What is your main occupation?
answer: software Engineer

A19. What industry is your main job in i.e. the main activity of the place where you work?
what is the industry.....nothing is matching......
can anyone please suggest?




As Software Engineer can i am claiming
-Bonus Points for recognized Qualifications in an absolute area of skill shortage - 10 Points
-Bonus Points for recognized work Experience in an area of absolute skill shortage - 15 Points
At the same time can i claim following bonus point????
- Bonus Points for identified future growth area - 10 Points
-Bonus Points for recognized work Experience in an area of identified future growth area - 15 Points


----------



## topcat83

bumba said:


> A18. What is your main occupation?
> answer: software Engineer
> 
> A19. What industry is your main job in i.e. the main activity of the place where you work?
> what is the industry.....nothing is matching......
> can anyone please suggest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Software Engineer can i am claiming
> -Bonus Points for recognized Qualifications in an absolute area of skill shortage - 10 Points
> -Bonus Points for recognized work Experience in an area of absolute skill shortage - 15 Points
> At the same time can i claim following bonus point????
> - Bonus Points for identified future growth area - 10 Points
> -Bonus Points for recognized work Experience in an area of identified future growth area - 15 Points


The best way to see what combination you can claim for is to fill in the 'points indicator' on Immigration New Zealand . It won't let you fill in invalid combinations.


----------

